# DIY Drywall Disaster



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

DIY drywall disaster:


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Pretty much speechless.
Really don't know what to say.
Just ridiculous. :no:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

thomasjmarino said:


> Pretty much speechless.
> Really don't know what to say.
> Just ridiculous. :no:



"Girls" like that should try a small project like hanging a towel rack first. Then, when they fail, they can stay out of HomeDepot and call a contrcator.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

For some reason there was no sound in the vid. 

I've seen worse. Interesting how drywall was made popular by the Sears houses for DYI'ers but really is still an art for skilled tradesman.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Paulie said:


> For some reason there was no sound in the vid.
> 
> I've seen worse. Interesting how drywall was made popular by the Sears houses for DYI'ers but really is still an art for skilled tradesman.



Those girls are not even novice amateurs. I cannot believe someone could be so dumb. It makes me wonder if they are not dumb on purpose?????


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable. At least they tried. I admire it when anyone is willing to try. I'll even teach some of my clients how to do stuff. Usually, they get as far as the sanding and give up. Altho, I have a lovely client who is nearing 70 and really likes to help. She even did brickwork around a hearth! :thumbup:

At least NOW I know who was responsible for the mudwork in the back of my house...wow. Just like Italy...eish. Good thing I wasn't planning on keeping any of those walls.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Well who disabled the video to Canadians???


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the palm trowel!


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

That was kinda hard to watch...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I would have charged them..............Tree-Fiddy:whistling


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Good grief. Only on the DIY network.:thumbsup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

My french canadian side just made me throw up.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Boy if that wasn't a BLONDE MOMENT:thumbup::laughing:
Only split tails could screw up drywall, crap at age 10 I knew you only needed to cut paper on one side then fold and cut the paper again. what Boneheads:no:
I have a class they can come and learn something!


----------



## Aztec PowerWash (Feb 28, 2011)

That's an interesting way to hang, tape and texture...
:blink:


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Looks to me like the right way to do it...........if you're on psychedelics.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

renovation realities is actually a pretty fun show. lots of amateurs struggling through the projects. it provides some balance to the shows that show HOs breezing through things without a hiccup.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow that made me feal real good inside.

Cause i was LMAO :laughing::laughing:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I've actually seen worse.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

"take a class"
not sure if any classes would have helped them. they should have said

"call a professional!"


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

ISM37 said:


> "take a class"
> not sure if any classes would have helped them. they should have said
> 
> "call a professional!"


But then you couldn't be empowered by doing it yourself! 

:laughing: at hand troweling.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a "drywall class" ? I've never heard of classroom training for drywallers. They are just stupid and you can't fix stupid!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Redliz75 said:


> Is there such a thing as a "drywall class" ? I've never heard of classroom training for drywallers. They are just stupid and you can't fix stupid!


Easy there Liz, there are some very talented drywallers out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think ''liz'' is talking about the ladies in the vid griz,why ''she'' has such a hard time with it idk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya, I know, just trying to keep this fro the trash barrel.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

griz said:


> Easy there Liz, there are some very talented drywallers out there.:thumbsup:




You bet there is!:thumbsup: It is definitely a skilled trade, especially for those who can earn a living at it. My point is that it is not something you get a degree in! Just because a certain skill is not gained through classroom training does not mean it is not a skill.

The thing that tears me up about those gals is that they just roll over when it is obvious thay are screwing up. They don't have any intestinal fortitude. When it was obvious that they were doing it way wrong, they should have scraped it off the wall and done some research before trying again. Instead, they just left it a mess and painted over it. They are so disengaged from wanting to do anything right. It seems to be a joke to them that they butchered their own home.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, I agree, all thanks to the weekend DIY channels...

But, keep it toned down so this doesn't go to the trash bin!!


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

griz said:


> Yes, I agree, all thanks to the weekend DIY channels...




Agreed!


I don't DIY at my house. I had it built over 6 years ago. I did all the electric and that is it. Well, actually it was me and three of the guys I work with. We roughed it in comlpetely on a Saturday, including the 200 amp main panel. By 3:30 we were done and having beers. Yes, I owe them some favors! I only brought in some coworkers because I had promised to keep my GC on schedule. 

I see a lot of guys on here do a lot of things on their own homes. I don't know how they have the energy. I work hard at my job and want my off time for fun and rest. Besides, I have to have time to do girl things. I work with men all week and need time to be a girl!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> Yes, I agree, all thanks to the weekend DIY channels...
> 
> But, keep it toned down so this doesn't go to the trash bin!!


I have never thought of Liz's tone as offensive:blink: But than I liked those videos you posted the other day in Lones Place :laughing: did you see the one I posted with tassels going in circles:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Down boy!! Down!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Ya, the video stuff got wild....

Just rying to keep Liz's stuff out of the bin...:thumbup:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

griz said:


> Down boy!! Down!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Ya, the video stuff got wild....
> 
> Just rying to keep Liz's stuff out of the bin...:thumbup:



And, just what is wrong with my stuff????


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Liz, nothing...mostly....:thumbsup:

I am employed here to keep things on the up & up....:thumbup:

So long as topics stay family friendly...it's all good...:thumbsup:

Let's just leave it at that...


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

griz said:


> Liz, nothing...mostly....:thumbsup:
> 
> I am employed here to keep things on the up & up....:thumbup:
> 
> ...



You mean that you don't want me flirting too much with the boys? Or the boys flirting too much with me? Sweetie, I am a big girl.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Redliz75 said:


> And, just what is wrong with my stuff????


I think your stuff is fine:shifty: But then You and I have both have stuff in the Trash Bin:no: It's where all the good stuff goes:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Redliz75 said:


> You mean that you don't want me flirting too much with the boys? Or the boys flirting too much with me? Sweetie, I am a big girl.


I could care less about the flirting...so long as it is clean & suitable for *all* readers.:thumbsup:

It is the general commentary, & what the mods will look at and be concerned about.

Just keep it positive and all will be good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> Just keep it positive and all will be good.:thumbsup:


Well on a positive note I've got a beer very cold in the freezer:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

watch it griz...i think liz is sweet on you


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well on a positive note I've got a beer very cold in the freezer:thumbup:


Just one?:whistling:laughing::laughing:



Tom Struble said:


> watch it griz...i think liz is sweet on you


Na, too old...:whistling:wheelchair::wheelchair::rockon:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> Na, too old...:whistling:wheelchair::wheelchair::rockon:


Griz they have little blue pills for that now


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Griz they have little blue pills for that now




Do they make a person younger?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Griz they have little blue pills for that now



There are several blue pills....:thumbup:

Exactly which one do you know about??:whistling:laughing::clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

But back to drywall Drywallers should put up the lani lids tomorrow at the coconut grove house then I can button up the lani siding Lalalala back on track now:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> There are several blue pills....:thumbup:
> 
> Exactly which one do you know about??:whistling:laughing::clap:


I gotta go an eat dinner:blink: I tried to put this thing back on track with the lani drywall:laughing:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> But back to drywall Drywallers should put up the lani lids tomorrow at the coconut grove house then I can button up the lani siding Lalalala back on track now:whistling



I wonder what those girls do for a living? Maybe we should find out and make a DIY video of it?????


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> But back to drywall Drywallers should put up the lani lids tomorrow at the coconut grove house then I can button up the lani siding Lalalala back on track now:whistling


Randy, you're as full of chit as a Christmas goose...:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Grab another cold one...:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> goose...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Speaking of goose,,I've got a lot of ducks on my job, and working alone I seem to talk to them alot:blink:


griz said:


> Grab another cold one...:thumbup::thumbsup:


Done:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Redliz75 said:


> Do they make a person younger?


The beer is for you, it will make him look fabulous, the blue pills are for him:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> The beer is for you, it will make him look fabulous,


:no:


Leo G said:


> the blue pills are for him:whistling


Although I've experimented with many types of drugs, that only being one of them It is one I don't need:no: It's makes a fool out me:laughing:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Redliz75 said:


> I see a lot of guys on here do a lot of things on their own homes. I don't know how they have the energy. I work hard at my job and want my off time for fun and rest. Besides, I have to have time to do girl things. I work with men all week and need time to be a girl!


Im one of those guys i keep telling myself that if i do it all now i wont have to do it later. . . That was over 3 years ago


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

SSC said:


> Im one of those guys i keep telling myself that if i do it all now i wont have to do it later. . . That was over 3 years ago



That is why I had a new home built. It is small and simple, but money was spent on quality. It has a 50 year roof and Hardiplank siding plus tons of other things that are not done on houses 5X it's size. I did save money on flooring. It is bare finished concrete!:thumbup: I love it like that!


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Redliz75 said:


> That is why I had a new home built. It is small and simple, but money was spent on quality. It has a 50 year roof and Hardiplank siding plus tons of other things that are not done on houses 5X it's size. I did save money on flooring. It is bare finished concrete!:thumbup: I love it like that!



Is it polished concrete? 
i always liked that ever since my last trip to vegas :clap:
stained polished concrete with designs scored in.

have any pics you feel like sharing?

Of the floor of course :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Redliz75 said:


> . It is bare finished concrete!:thumbup: I love it like that!


The house I'm working now will be bare finished concrete


----------



## TLK2 (Jun 10, 2008)

gotta agree with thomas. there was one thing that was pretty decent though, the music at the intro of the video. groooooooooovy:thumbsup: I would love to see them use some 5min.:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:clap::laughing::whistling:jester::thumbup::blink:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

SSC said:


> Is it polished concrete?
> i always liked that ever since my last trip to vegas :clap:
> stained polished concrete with designs scored in.
> 
> ...



It is pretty well just regular concrete. The guys did a VERY good job finishing and it has some kind of sealer on it. They knew upfront that it was going to be the finished floor.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Frankawitz said:


> Boy if that wasn't a BLONDE MOMENT:thumbup::laughing:
> Only split tails could screw up drywall, crap at age 10 I knew you only needed to cut paper on one side then fold and cut the paper again. what Boneheads:no:
> I have a class they can come and learn something!



What is a split tail?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Redliz75 said:


> What is a split tail?


:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Redliz75 said:


> What is a split tail?


:laughing: Kidding, right?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:.....:001_huh:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

boman47k said:


> :laughing: Kidding, right?



No. Why do you call those gals split tails? Does it have something to do with the fact that they are apparantly lesbians?? Just when I thought I heard it all....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

We are now way off topic.

So before this goes any further south it's closed.


----------

